

Sacrificing Web Standards for Short-Term Gain? - jabo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/16/4ormat-rebuttal/

======
jabo
"Most web developers, myself included, do the bulk of their development and
debugging in a single web browser, whether Chrome, Firefox, Safari or IE."

Is there anyone out there who primarily does web development and debugging in
IE.

